# FAO photoshoppers with skills



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

I need a silhouette of someone kicking (or stomping, I'm not sure what would look better) a downed opponent with 'Pride rules, biatch' written somewhere on it. I want to make it into a tshirt.

The best one wins my eternal gratitude and respect.

Thanks guys!


----------

